# Slingshot of the Year 2016: The Excalibur!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Slingshot of the Year 2016!! Congratulations Nathan!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you! It was a pleasure to build this slingshot for my good friend and even more of an honor to be nominated by my peers. Long live slingshots!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Nathan! You are getting pretty good at it, I must say! This was a beautiful example.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Nathan.. Yours was my second choice.. and Congratulations to all the SSOTM Winners of 2016.. they were all Great slingshots.. I just happened to love the color poppin simplicity of the Orange Crush.. great job everyone..


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Congratulations Nathan for designing and building such an amazing blingshot. I know Angelos is and will continue to put it to good use. Congrats to all the other nominees. What a cool year for slingshots.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations, Nathan. Well deserved!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations Nathan! An amazing piece of a forever perfected archetype. All of the nuances build up such a beautiful slingshot, a meticulously crafted functional art.

Amazing pieces were shown! Congratulations to all! This was the show of the past year for sure.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome! Two thumb ups!

Enjoy it Ang!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

He's not named "Masters" for nothing! The man! Congratulations Nathan!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Congrats!!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Nathan  It is a well deserved award  Keep up your passionate pursuit of slingshot perfection


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nathan,

I hope you know what this slingshot means to me even before you won SOTY with it. It is truly beautiful and made out of the most wonderful materials and I hope I do it justice with my shooting.

Nathan, you're an alchemist! I am happy you won this honor again and , of course, I am thrilled that I have Excalibur to shoot.

Thank you my friend,
Angelos


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Congratulations nathan!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Thank you! It was a pleasure to build this slingshot for my good friend and even more of an honor to be nominated by my peers. Long live slingshots!


May I be your next "good friend"?

Pretty please???

THWACK! :wave:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

that's a stunner and well worthy of the honor.. Great Job Nathan.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

That is a beauty that's for sure!


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Congrats Nathan that is beautiful.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

You do good work. Congratulations.


----------

